# Favorite ceviche recipe & fish



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've looked online at different ceviche recipes & thought I'd ask here what was everyones favorite ceviche recipe.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

When I make them myself I like a sweet ceviche. I like to keep it simple too.



Ingredients-

any fish with firm, white meat (pompano, trigger, tripletail, etc)

Key Lime juice (has to be Key lime's)

red onion

fresh cilantro

chunked pineapple

pineapple juice



I toss a few other things in if it's convenient, but this is usually it. The fish is always amazing.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'll have to try it this weekend hopefully (if I catch a pomp) :letsdrink


----------

